# Wireshark 2.0.3 fails to build in FreeBSD 10.1



## DrObscure (Jun 10, 2016)

In trying to build net/wireshark I get the following error during make:
It appears grammar.c is not being made by the lemon tool.
Anyone got a suggestion here??

```
Making all in dfilter
gmake[5]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/net/wireshark/work/wireshark-2.0.3/epan/dfilter'
  LEMON  grammar.c
Illegal instruction (core dumped)
Makefile:1101: recipe for target 'grammar.c' failed
gmake[5]: *** [grammar.c] Error 1

==>> make -d A, debug info
Examining Makefile...modified 20:18:43 Jun 09, 2016...up-to-date.
../../tools/lemon/lemon:< = ../../tools/lemon/lemon.c
Examining ../../tools/lemon/lemon.c...modified 10:13:01 Apr 22, 2016...up-to-date.
Examining ../../tools/lemon/lemon...modified 20:19:24 Jun 09, 2016...up-to-date.
Examining ./../../tools/lemon/lempar.c...modified 10:13:01 Apr 22, 2016...up-to-date.
Examining ./grammar.lemon...modified 10:12:55 Apr 22, 2016...up-to-date.
Examining grammar.c...suffix is ".c"...Searching for grammar.c ...
  failed.
Found 'grammar.c' as '(not found)'
non-existent...modified before source ../../tools/lemon/lemon...out-of-date.
grammar.c:> = ../../tools/lemon/lemon
grammar.c:? = ../../tools/lemon/lemon
grammar.c:> = ../../tools/lemon/lemon ./../../tools/lemon/lempar.c
grammar.c:? = ../../tools/lemon/lemon ./../../tools/lemon/lempar.c
grammar.c:> = ../../tools/lemon/lemon ./../../tools/lemon/lempar.c ./grammar.lemon
grammar.c:? = ../../tools/lemon/lemon ./../../tools/lemon/lempar.c ./grammar.lemon
echo "  LEMON  " grammar.c;../../tools/lemon/lemon T=./../../tools/lemon/lempar.c ./grammar.lemon ||  (rm -f grammar.c grammar.h ; false)
Execute: 'echo "  LEMON  " grammar.c;../../tools/lemon/lemon T=./../../tools/lemon/lempar.c ./grammar.lemon ||  (rm -f grammar.c grammar.h ; false)'
+ echo '  LEMON  ' grammar.c
  LEMON  grammar.c
+ ../../tools/lemon/lemon T=./../../tools/lemon/lempar.c ./grammar.lemon
Illegal instruction (core dumped)
+ rm -f grammar.c grammar.h
+ false

*** Failed target:  grammar.c
*** Failed command: echo " LEMON " grammar.c;../../tools/lemon/lemon T=./../../tools/lemon/lempar.c ./grammar.lemon || (rm -f grammar.c grammar.h ; false)
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/net/wireshark/work/wireshark-2.0.3/epan/dfilter
```


----------



## good-beastie (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi,
If `freebsd-update` and /usr/ports/ are up to date, I would first try sysutils/bsdadminscripts pkg_libchk(1) to check for missing libraries.


----------



## DrObscure (Jun 10, 2016)

Ran `pkg_libchk -arv`, and got no complaints... everything thinks it's fine..sigh..


----------



## SirDice (Jun 10, 2016)

Is there anything in /etc/make.conf that might interfere?


----------



## DrObscure (Jun 10, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Is there anything in /etc/make.conf that might interfere?



Currently I have no /etc/make.conf in place..


----------



## SirDice (Jun 10, 2016)

DrObscure said:


> Currently I have no /etc/make.conf in place..


That's good, then it can't interfere 

Did you enable/disable certain options? Can you post the output of `make showconfig`? It might be caused by a combination of options.


----------



## DrObscure (Jun 10, 2016)

SirDice said:


> That's good, then it can't interfere
> 
> Did you enable/disable certain options? Can you post the output of `make showconfig`? It might be caused by a combination of options.



Here's the dump:

```
root@CaBoose:/usr/ports/net/wireshark # make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for wireshark-2.0.3:
  DECRYPT=off: Decryption support for SSL and IPSec
  GEOIP=on: GeoIP IP location support
  IPV6=on: IPv6 protocol support
  LUA=off: Lua scripting language support
  RTP=off: Enable support for playing back RTP streams
  SNMP=on: SNMP network protocol support
====> Kerberos dissection support: you have to select exactly one of them
  KRB_BASE=on: Kerberos support via base system
  KRB_HEIMDAL=off: Kerberos support via security/heimdal
  KRB_MIT=off: Kerberos support via security/krb5
  KRB_NONE=off: Disable Kerberos support
====> Asynchronous DNS lookup support: you can only select none or one of them
  ADNS=on: Asynchronous DNS resolution via GNU adns
  CARES=off: Asynchronous DNS resolution via c-ares
====> GUI (Graphical User Interface) support: you can only select none or one of them
  GTK2=off: GTK+ 2 GUI toolkit support
  GTK3=on: GTK+ 3 GUI toolkit support
  QT5=off: Qt 5 toolkit support
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```


----------

